# Biete: Bedienpanel Ersatzteil vom Gehäuse über Display bis CPU Board



## Intruder0001 (7 April 2011)

*V: Bedienpanel Ersatzteil Display, CPU, Salve, usw... EXOR/Moeller/Siemens/Festo uvm.*

Habe
einen ganzen Schwung neuwertiger Ersatzteile 
für Bedienpanels der Fa. Exor, Sitek, Moeller Klöckner, Siemens, Hitachi, Festo usw.. 
Alle Teile sind gebr. aber auf Funktion getestet und 100% OK


Kann euch so ziemlich alle Teile anbieten vom Gehäuse 
über Display bis hin zum SPS Schnittestelle.


z.B.
Moeller ZB4-505-IF1 MPI Simatic S7 / EXOR TCM01
SCM11A Ethernet TCP/IP Schnittstelle / SPS Erweiterung
Moeller ZB4-505-IF1 MPI Simatic S7 / EXOR TCM07A
TCM02 Suconet K SPS Schnittstelle
UniOP eTOP20B 7" Touch Panel getestet 100% OK
Moeller MI4-150-TA1 5" (eTOP12) Touch Panel getestet 100% OK
UniOP CP02R-04 4x20 Zeichen Display getestet 100% OK

Bilder und mehr Infos gerne auch per PN oder Email

Viele Teile 
auch für Geräte die bereits nicht mehr verkauft werden 
einfach Fragen was ihr benötigt 

Gruß
Intruder0001
Intruder0001@gmx.de


----------



## Mobi (8 April 2011)

Hast du auch Phoenix bzw. Sütron?


----------



## Intruder0001 (8 April 2011)

Hallo

was genau würdest du denn brauchen ??
vielleicht habe ich was passendes oder kann was auftreiben??

Gruß Intruder0001


----------



## Mobi (8 April 2011)

Für ein TP 06M die Hauptplatine, meins will nicht mehr booten.


----------



## Intruder0001 (18 April 2011)

stups nach oben


----------

